# Its time for the Spring hair cut!



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lookin good!!!!

Im still trying to come up with a spring haircut for Lou....  



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## crestiespoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Ooooh! Me! Me! Me!!

Portia's adult hair is starting to grow in and with the snow melting and dirty roads and sidewalks, her legs and belly were always full of ground-in sand... A bath twice a day (legs and belly only) was tedious and time consuming and never got all the grunge out. She got clipped shorter yesterday and I LOVE IT!!!!! She looks like a poodle now - a grown up!!! She just turned seven months old... 

Without further ado... Portia!

























Forgot to say.... Little Anderson looks fantastic McKay!!! <3


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww- Portia is lovely!!! She looks so soft and fluffy!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Lou said:


> Lookin good!!!!
> 
> Im still trying to come up with a spring haircut for Lou....
> 
> ...


Lou is such a cutie! Can't wait to see his Spring do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks! 

Anderson and Portia look great!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I gave Cosi a spring do. Will try to get a picture later. He is the shortest he has ever been...and I think he feels great. The weather is not co-operating as we are currently having snow flurries...but the sun is shining.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

It would be awesome if a bunch of people posted "spring/summer haircut" pictures! 
I need ideas ! LOL

I think I almost got it figure out (I came up with this haircut idea) just not 100% sure yet


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

TLP said:


> I gave Cosi a spring do. Will try to get a picture later. He is the shortest he has ever been...and I think he feels great. The weather is not co-operating as we are currently having snow flurries...but the sun is shining.


Well the snow stopped and I decided to try to get a pic of him...but it was so windy out. I only managed one half decent one. Will try again on a warmer day to show off his Spring Do.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Your dogs all look great. It is coming into Autumn here and I am trying to get longer coats on my girls. I have put off their next groom until the end of the month in the hope that their legs will be a bit more fluffier. Hope to post Autumn photos then.


----------



## swismiself (Feb 26, 2012)

Spring? Hahaha! It's still winter here in the frozen north .


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

TLP said:


> Well the snow stopped and I decided to try to get a pic of him...but it was so windy out. I only managed one half decent one. Will try again on a warmer day to show off his Spring Do.


His cut looks great! Top to bottom. When he goes to visit the rest of the family in Texas that is what I would like him to look. Thanks


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Anderson looks great!


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I groomed jenna this week, everything from a bath to painting her nails  I tried to do a lamb cut and this is hands down the best job iv'e ever done!

Sorry about the picture quality..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lylar (Nov 19, 2012)

*This thread was just so fitting...*

Eve's beautiful puppy coat was nearly impossible to keep up with once the snow started to leave.








[/url][/IMG]

Since I can't keep her locked up for the next two months I gave in and shaved her down to almost nothing. Hadn't planned on EVER doing pompoms, but... they suit her so well! Obviously it had to snow again as soon as I clipped her.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

So her first big girl haircut coincided with spring, and I miss the hair but I really don't miss all those baths!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

She's so pretty! And it looks like its still very cold there!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

She needs a jacket on. She does look very lovely though.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

How short should I get Lou's hair cut? If you are in the North East, like IL, IN, OH, KY....? I dont want her to be warm in the hot weather...
I love her fluffyness, dont want to go too short, but hubby wants to have her hair cut really really short... 

Any Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Remy just got his spring/summer cut today. Since I've seen so many pictures of Miami cuts here -- I asked for a Miami. I think it looks pretty good on him at just 6 1/2 months. He is growing up so fast. Tomorrow he goes to the vet to be neutered.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That is super gorgeous. I think maybe that is the first Miami I have seen on a toy and I like it!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Remy looks adorable!!

The only Miami clips I do are on toys, most of my spoo clientele get lamb clips or sporting clips. Not a lot of variety! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm lucky, my groomer is less than a mile away. My breeder referred me to her. She does show clips on some of the poodles being shown in the area. When Remy came home it was like he was re-energized. He has been bopping around :bounce: like loosing the hair gave him a new lease on life.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Lexi has been in a lamb cut for about the past three months. I love the cut on her and so does everyone else, but her fur is crazy thick and I am still holding out that spring and warmer weather will come to the Northland. Even tho we got a bunch of snow yesterday after most of it had melted and the wind has been gusting to 40 mph and we all thought spring was on the way, I am still having her put in her spring cut tomorrow at the groomers.


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Cosi looks FABULoUS!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Jenna is very fluffy! I wish I could groom Little Anderson myself. I will really need to learn if we are going to get spoo2. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

Lylar said:


> Eve's beautiful puppy coat was nearly impossible to keep up with once the snow started to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! The muddy paws!! I'm glad we don't have muck like that around here. At least not that L.A. Can get into! She looks great!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

